# Saw Dave Koz last night.



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow! 
We sat in the front row and he blew us away with his astonishing saxophone playing!
I’m not ashamed to admit I love smooth jazz, and this was a fantastic show.
Smooth jazz isn’t not all elevator music, this concert was anything but that, my ears are still ringing!


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

I also love smooth jazz. Not yet experienced enough to tell just by the performer's name whether I am going to enjoy it or not.


----------

